# Escolar - Can I Have An Oily Discharge Please?  Lol!



## BreezyCooking (Aug 12, 2008)

*Actually, I meant the title to say "Can I have it WITHOUT the oily discharge please" - lol!!!!*
** 
*So last night we went to our favorite sushi place for our 19-year anniversary dinner. Started out with Miso soup followed by some lovely little shrimp dumplings served in tiny little individual bamboo steamers - very cute. Then had the tremendous "Love Boat for Two", consisting of 35 pieces of sushi & sashimi served on a large wooden sampan (complete with little sails & fishnets) beautifully decorated with carved oranges & lemons, & fresh green Shiso/Perilla leaves. Very intricate & breathtaking presentation. As usual, the freshness & preparation of the fish was above & beyond the norm. Finished the meal with a complementary dessert of cheesecake(??) accompanied by little balls of red bean ice cream stuffed into dumpling skins & served in a Martini glass.*

*Anyway, the owner stopped by to chat, as usual (he's a terrfic guy), & I casually mentioned that while I was able to pick out the Red Snapper & Yellowtail out of the white fish selections, one particularly delicious one had me stymied. The owner called it "white tuna", & was pleased that we liked it. Said he & his brother really like it, but most people don't. I remembered reading about the term "white tuna" somewhere, but couldn't exactly put my finger on it until I got home & could look it up (after I made a rather explosive trip to the bathroom - lol!). Sure enough, I was right: *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escolar

*So an interesting intestinal evening was enjoyed by all - lol - & this morning dear hubby was still feeling a little "green around the gills". He still loves this particular restaurant, & the fish IS super fresh, but I think next time around he'll be asking for "no 'white tuna'" - lol! I find it particularly funny that Escolar has been banned in Japan - home of the fatally poisonous Fugu pufferfish - since 1977. *

*Actually, I have to say that except for my one - ahem - "explosive" bathroom episode (which could easily be related to my normal **IBS** problems), I felt fine. Also have to admit that the Escolar (I mean, 'white tuna" - lol) was my favorite of the entire platter, so I had most of it. From what I understand, some folks are more sensitive to it than others, so I'm guessing that I'm not one of them since I'd think my already-compromised system would have gone ballistic, which it really didn't.*

*What made me remember the "white tuna" was a blurb in the news several months ago re: some elderly guy down in Florida who had it grilled in a restaurant, got really sick, & (of course) sued the place. After that, Escolar hit the news re: it's "specialness" - lol! I've never had it cooked, but still have to admit that it does make **** good sushi/sashimi. Frankly, I'd have it again & take my chances - it was that good. Tasted like butter - which is probably why it does what it does. I can probably safely say that dear husband won't be following my lead though - lol!*

*May we have another 19 years please? Lol!!*


----------



## sattie (Aug 12, 2008)

I have had the same results and found it odd at first.  At the sushi place I get it, they refer to it as Super White.  It is by far one of my favorite sushi offerings.  

They lightly char the outside of the meat using a torch, and then it is served with ponzu sauce.  The first few times I had it, I had the same experience... not the explosion, but the other problem.  Never felt bad and it only happened when I ate superwhite.  I have had superwhite recently and have not had that issue.

I guess it is good to know what was causing that.  I even went to the doctor about it and he told me to stop eating sushi!  I was like whaaaaaaat??


----------



## jennyema (Aug 12, 2008)

Friends don't let friends eat Escolar ....


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 12, 2008)

Consider me cavewoman, as I never heard of it.
Good thing too with my IBS! But will look out for it, now that I know. I don't mind the ...uh...financing Charmin, but can't take the cramps.                                           
Thanks for the info. And the laugh.                                 
What a funny thread title!                                         
What a s_#ty topic. LOL! 
​


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 12, 2008)

I have IBS too & was surprised that except for my - ahem - needing to use extraordinary amounts of Charmin that one time shortly after arriving home, nothing else happened.  I'm thinking that I can't be terribly sensitive to it if that's all that occurred.

And I do have to reiterate that it did make for fabulous sushi & sashimi.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here it is 2011, and I ate the fish last night at a favorite upscale fish restaurant. It is a wonderful fish, and I had at most minor issues. I will some time in the future do so again.


----------

